# Settling two males



## Doive (May 18, 2009)

We have two male tiels, both five years old, Mowgs and Tilly. Mowgs has been around since he was eight weeks old, and so he is well used to us. Tilly arrived about a year ago, and since that day Mowgs has been utterly devoted to him, whereas Tilly is decidedly indifferent towards Mowgs. When Mowgs gets let out, he used to fly round the room and land all over the place - now he flies straight on top of Tilly's cage. If either of us approach, he becomes agressive and defensive. 

We have let them out together a few times, which went fairly well - Mowgs was very interested in exploring and playing with Tilly, but Tilly soon became agressive, which led to a full-on beak fight, and us having to break it up. Each time we let them out together, it all goes well for about 15 - 20 minutes, then descends into a squabble. 

It's a shame, Mowgs clearly loves the company, and I think Tilly is slowly coming round - any trip to the vet for one automatically becomes a trip for both, as they screech the house down when separated. I'd love to eventually have them both living together in a big properly built avaiary, but don't want to risk fights and injuries. How might I go about getting them comfortable with each other?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

They'd probably be OK in a big aviary, since they'd have room to get away from each other when they need to. 

When you let them out together, try separating them BEFORE they get into a big fight so the encounter ends on a positive note. That might help improve their attitude toward each other. But cockatiels are going to argue sometimes, that's just the way it is.


----------



## mike_art03a (May 13, 2010)

From my experience with the birds I've dealt with over the course of my life time (3 budgies and 2 lovebirds) fighting still happens even if the birds are in the same cage, out or not.

Let's use my 2 budgies, Tiki (Female - 4 years old) and Sparky (Male - 3 years old), for example. I got Sparky a year after I got Tiki, I had to keep them in separate cages for the first 8 months or so so that they wouldn't fight (though Sparky's a total chicken, Tiki was the aggressor). I'd let them out together for free flight time and kept an eye on them. There were a few squabbles over Tiki's favourite perch on the small playstand that I bought for her, but nothing too serious. I was able to resolve it with a light squirt from a squirt bottle (misting of course) so that they got the point. 3 years later they now live in the same cage together, but they still fight over the smallest of things every now and then, usually over who's turn it is at one of the feeders, roosting spots, the swing. However, they get along quite fine now.

It depends on the birds' personality as well, but given some time, I'm sure they'll get along. But note that if a bird has been on it's own for too long, they may not be able to live together period (ie. 2 lovebirds that belong to my younger bro. Can't keep 'em together in the same cage because the first one has been on his own for 5 years before he got the 2nd one.)


----------

